# 4 new mice



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Popped into the petshop to get some guinea pig food the other day and for once they actually nice, healthy mice for sale. Had to get these guys as they were were to cute

Ginger brindle, very nice markings









Ginger brindle with white, lighter in colour, than the first one









and this girl- not 100% sure of her colour, but she has a wonderful temperament and very healthy and shiny coat (photo isn't very good as she wouldn't sit still)









And now this girl  my new pride and joy, siamese long haired rex


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

they were all a little nervous in the photo, hence looking a bit hunched up etc. Lots of new smells outside and the dog was hanging around being annoying.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For a petshop mouse, that's a lovely Siamese!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I love that first brindle!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Man I wish our pet shops had mice as nice as those!


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

ooops, Siamese isn't a petshop mouse, lady who works at the petshop breeds fancy mice. Picked her up while I was sussing out the others  The others were quite a find though, usually get sickly looking mice in the petshops around here, so was a nice surprise


----------

